# Night sweats and hair loss at 4+ months post partum



## MarcyC (Jul 4, 2005)

DD#2 is over 4 months old and I'm still having horrible night sweats and they are 'cold sweats'. As a matter of fact, I'm cold all the time and constantly am getting the chills even in 100 degree heat! Also...I'm losing tons of hair. I have a lot of really thick hair so it's not like I'm going bald or anything, but I'm shedding!! I have to vacuum and sweep the floors about every day which is not fun with a new baby and two home-schooled kids, kwim!? I'm busy enough, already.

Should I be concerned that after 4 months I'm STILL going through all this?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't think so. The night sweats I'm less sure about but the hair loss can go on for quite a while. Mine didn't even start until my baby was older about 8 months mabye and then man oh man did I lose hair!


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

My SIL had similar symptoms for a while after the birth of her first and she thought it was hormone related. Finally, she went to see her doc and found out her thyroid wasn't functioning properly. She went on medication and it cleared up within a week or two.

To be on the safe side if I were you I'd go have it checked out. At least that way you'll know it's normal.

I stopped losing hair around 3 months pp and the night sweats went away earlier than that. My problem was my pelvic bone. I had PSD, a condition where the pelvic bone becomes unstable, can try and separate, and is extremly painful. I know that my hormones are just now getting back to normal, 16 months pp, because I can sit on one hip and not be in pain.

Hormones can take a while to even back out again but with the night sweats and being cold I'd have the doc check just to make sure it's not something they can help you with.


----------

